# j'hesite Cable ou ADSL et vous ?



## billboc (24 Mai 2000)

bonjour,

Pourriez vous me faire part de vos experiences avec le cables et avec ADSL

Pour l'instant on m'a dit:
- le cable est limité en dowload/upload
- l'adsl est parfois très lent... comme le cable entre 18h et 20h
- l'adsl aurait des pings trop élevés par moment (??? c'est quoi )

ca coute cher et je ne sais que choisir 

Merci d'eclairer ma route !!


----------



## steg (24 Mai 2000)

Je suis sur le cable tt se passe bien ... excpepter l'upload qui est comptabilise, c'est super embetant si tu joues en reseaux (sur internet) si tu veux uploader sur un site des grosses choses ;-)... Je pense que l'ADSL est mieux, au debut avec le cable c'etait la meme chose, débit lent probleme de connection, maintenant ca marche.


----------



## cl97 (24 Mai 2000)

Si t'as les moyens, prend l'adsl J'ai des témoignages d'utilisateur de cable qui ne peuvent pas s'en servir pendant plus de 24 heures, parce que l'accès est trop lent. J'ai l'adsl depuis decembre et je n'ai jamais connu d'incidents majeurs.

christophe


----------



## szamcha (24 Mai 2000)

oui, enfin tout cela est à relativiser suivant les opérateurs que tu choisis et l'emplacement où tu te trouves...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2000)

Pour ma part, je pense que câble et ADSL sont quasi-équivalents de par les prix et les services. Mais je garde une petite préférence pour le câble et pas seulement parce que je l'utilise et en suis totalement satisfait.

L'ADSL a l'avantage de ne pas être limité en upload (comme le câble, il y a pas si longtemps) mais pour combien de temps. 
En effet, on peut craindre que l'ADSL soit victime de son succès et voie ses débits s'effondrer dans les mois à venir. Le câble restera quoi qu'il arrive moins saturé parce qu'il est moins répandu.
De plus, les problèmes rencontrés par les premiers utilisateurs du câble (notamment Cybercable) ont totalement disparu, j'en sais quelquechose...
Enfin, il faut savoir qu'à cause d'un protocole différent, les temps d'accès (ping) sont plus longs pour l'ADSL.


Quelques infos :

 CYBERCABLE (Paris, Strasbourg, Annecy, Besançon, Chambéry, Hérouville, Le Mans, Orléans) : 389 FF 
- download illimité à 64 ko/s maxi
- upload limité à 620 Mo par mois

 CABLE WANADOO (Marseille, Bordeaux, Lille, Montpellier, Metz, Rennes, Angers, Tours, St Quentin, Valence, Avignon, Dunkerque) : 317 FF
- download illimité à 64 ko/s maxi
- upload limité à 500 Mo par mois à 16 ko/s maxi

 NC NUMERICABLE (Nice, Lyon, Versailles, Calais, Roubaix, Hauts-de-Seine...) : 325 FF
- download (64 ko/s) et upload (16 ko/s) limités à 4 Go par mois

 ADSL
La plupart des villes sont ou seront desservies
- download illimité à 64 ko/s maxi
- upload illimité à 16 ko/s maxi
Netissimo : 307 FF
auquel il faut ajouter un abonnement internet Wanadoo à 135 FF
encore que certains FAI offrent ce service gratuitement. Free s'y était risqué, LibertySurf et d'autres l'ont relancé : l'abonnement ADSL gratuit a encore tout à prouver.

En conclusion, si ton immeuble est câblé, préfère le câble. L'ADSL, c'est pour tous les autres.



------------------
ManiX (ex-golo)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2000)

je te conseille le câble, car ses premières erreurs de jeunesse sont passées, mais l'adsl peut ne pas être une mauvaise solutions du tout....

------------------
Nekrofyl
http://www.geocities.com/jidoche


----------



## Alexis (26 Mai 2000)

Je pense que le cable est une meilleure solution. Le seul hic est de devoir louer le modem Motorola aupres du fournisseur (en tout cas, a Paris).

Quelqu'un saurait-il d'ailleurs, a c e propos, ou en France il est possible de l'acheter (aupres d'une boite "normale") ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2000)

moi j'ai choisi le cable tout dabord car il n'y a pas l'adsl chez moi, ensuite l'adsl oblige de passer par france telecom enfin la vitesse des réseaux par cable "évolue" plus rapidement que les lignes dsl.Enfin il faut parlé des techniques du futur comme les liasons a haut débit par les lignes a...haute tension chez edf !

------------------
mac for ever


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Mai 2000)

Bonjour à tous
Je suis très tenté par l'ADSL qui existe chez moi à Créteil, mais FT me donne des boutons. Est-il vraiement toujours nécessaire de passer par eux? Je pose la question car mon FAI (Worldnet) semble proposer une solution indépendante. Ils ne sont pas très clairs là-dessus, d'autant que j'ai lu dans la presse des horreurs sur la boucle locale réservée aux tierces parties.
Dernière question : Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il la situation ADSL à Créteil ? (c'est tout nouveau et personne n'y connaît rien chez Ft
Merci d'avance


----------



## cl97 (27 Mai 2000)

Il me semble que pour le moment, il n'y ait pas d'alternatives à netissimo de france telecom, mais ca devrait changer d'ici qq mois (indispensable pour avoir une liaison adsl). Par contre, pour le provider, tu peux prendre autre chose que ft

christophe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2000)

Je crois que pour le moment et pour les utilisateurs Mac surtout le mieux reste le cable :

-moins cher
-meilleur ping en général
-pas de logiciel à installer
-connexion permanente pas besoin de lancer une connexion a chaque fois

Au final, surtout si tu veux faire Airport, le cable est LA solution.

Sur Paris ca fonctionne très très bien, le seul point faible c'est en upload c'est limité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2000)

Selon des amis qui ont l'ADSL avec différents FAI, le meilleur choix est pour l'instant Wanadoo.


----------



## Cricri (5 Juin 2001)

Voilà, juste pour relancer le sujet un an après. Cable ou Adsl ? Noos ou FT?

On trouve des bons sujet à réactuliser avec les plugins Sherlock de Gwen


----------



## archeos (5 Juin 2001)

A Poitiers j'aurais le choix entre les deux et je ne vais pas hésiter : ce sera l'adsl. Le cable est une infrastructure limitée qui se partagera entre ses utilisateurs, qui plus ils seront nombreux, auront de moins en moins de bande passante. De plus, ils sont prisonniers d'un fournisseur unique.
 Pour l'adsl, même si un an après la concurrence a du mal a se mettre en place, elle arrive. Par contre, l'abonnement ne sera jamais gratuit. Mais elle fera quand même baisser les prix, et Libertysurf propose déjà un forfait à moins de 300 FF.

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

Ben moi ce sera l'ADSL, de toute facon, j'ai pas le choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et ce sera FT


----------



## szamcha (5 Juin 2001)

Youhou !!!
ya des macs à Poitiers !!!
Comment tu fais ? ya des revendeurs depuis peu ? ou par correspondance ?
Parce que j'ai laissé mon vieux 4400 à ma ptite maman. Alors si t'avais des bonnes adresses ça pourrait l'intéresser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
Sinon moi je reste cable.. normal avec les programmes télé et l'internet en meme temps on a une reduc de 100 F.. Ensuite C vrai que la différence se fait sur des détails.


----------



## mallow (5 Juin 2001)

Oui, les progs tele... parlons en!!! Avec le cable il y a l'acces a la télé numerique et toutes les chaines qu'on ne peut avoir que par le satellite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









100f de reduc... pas mal mais ca coute combien en plus du net et petit cote pratique... peut-on utiliser la tele et le net en meme temps ou y a t il des problemes de debit de filtre?... :-? .
En plus vu que nous sommes dans la generation portable et si vous etes comme moi et que vous en avez un plus besoin de la ligne France Tel si on prend le cable... Donc 100f de reduc sur la tele prise avec le net et 80f de ligne France Tel en moins a payer... ca paye l'abonnement tele du cable ca non? :-? 

Donc c'est vrai que pour la tele en plus et la ligne France Tel en moins je penche pour le cable et que ca compence la limitation d'upload...

Mais j'esite toujours.

------------------
G4 400 MHz, 192 Mo, 50 Go, 9.1 et bientôt l'ADSL...


----------



## jfr (5 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mallow:
* peut-on utiliser la tele et le net en meme temps ou y a t il des problemes de debit de filtre?...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on peut parfaitement. Je n'ai jamais remarqué de pb. Je suis chez noos à Paris et tout baigne. Juste eu une fois une panne de modem suite à un pb de réseau dans le quartier, et un technicien est venu en installer un autre... Comme je ne joue pas en réseau, je n'ai jamais eu de souci d'upload. Rapide, confortable: Très content dans l'ensemble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## archeos (6 Juin 2001)

Les macs oui il y en a, ne serait que dans les rédactions des journaux, mais sur les 2 boutiques spécialisées, une est tenue par un ancien du mac qui n'y croit plus du tout, et l'autre vend aussi des pc. Sinon il y a Auchan, Darty et Connexion, mais pas de périph ni de logiciels. J'espère que la fnac qui arrive va chaanger ca, ça m'économisera des billets TGV

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## szamcha (7 Juin 2001)

&gt;100f de reduc... pas mal mais ca coute 
&gt;combien en plus du net et petit cote 
&gt;pratique... peut-on utiliser la tele et le 
&gt;net en meme temps ou y a t il des problemes 
&gt;de debit de filtre?... :-? .

benh ca dépend des chaines que tu prends ... de 100 à  500 fr je coris environ.

&gt;En plus vu que nous sommes dans la 
&gt;generation portable et si vous etes comme 
&gt;moi et que vous en avez un plus besoin de 
&gt;la ligne France Tel si on prend le cable... 
&gt;Donc 100f de reduc sur la tele prise avec &gt;
&gt;le net et 80f de ligne France Tel en moins 
&gt;a payer... ca paye l'abonnement tele du 
&gt;cable ca non? :-? 

benh en fait non .. C con.. mais pour changer son panel de chaine ou acheter un programme à la carte, le décodeur télé.. se connecte par téléphone.. aussi aberrant soit-il. Bon C maxi une fois par mois si on aime changer souvent son panel de chaine.. mais ca suffit pour avoir besoin d'un abonnement FT. Mais à terme, Noos a pour objectif de devenir opérateur téléphonique par le cable .. d'ici fin 2002.. si je me souviens bien des annonces stratégiques...

Pour la limitation d'upload.. elle ne concerne que ceux qui mettent des serveurs (ce qui est théoriquement interdit par le contrat) ou qui laisse leur napster toute le nuit... dans une utilisation normale (jeux réseaux compris).. elle est largement suffisante, en plus d'un an je n'ai jamais dépassé les 100 Mo/250


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2001)

salut,

moi j'ai le cable à Paris j'en suis super content, et en ce qui me concerne la limite en upload n'est pas du tout un problème, je ne dépasse jamais la limite (loin de là), il faut dire que si on ne joue pas en réseaux les 250mo par mois plus les deux mo journaliers, c'est quand meme beaucoup.
Je précise que ma connexion est permanente, je n'éteinds jamais mon mac.

[Ce message a été modifié par okillh (edited 07 Juin 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2001)

J'aimerais apporter quelques précisions:
1)Déjà techniquement le modem du cable se branche à l'ordi par le port ethernet alors que celui de adsl se branche sur un port USB.Ça peut paraitre anodin, selon les configs; ça peut être determinant.

2)Sinon historiquement, les premières offres ADSL n'était tout simplement pas compatible avec les macs et le cable n'était pas limité en Upload.Mais certains individus faisaient tourner des sites proffessionnels depuis chez eux; ce qui ralentissait sympathiquement le débit de tout un quartier.

3)En ce qui concerne upload, on peut actuellement choisir un forfait avec une limite de 250 Mo ou de 1Go par mois.

4)Je pense qu'il est honnêtement impossible d'avoir le choix entre FT et le fournisseur de cable local.En effet, les débits avec les autres FAI sont plus lents qu'avec FT (y'a encore des traces de monopoles).

Tout ça pour dire que le choix devrait se faire essentiellement en fonction de sa position geographique, du fait qu'on soit couvert pas le cable ou pas et de sa config.Personnelement j' suis pleinement satisfait de ma connexion via le Cable, et je ne la changerais uniquement contre l'ADSL proffessionel (qui est hors de prix par ailleurs).
En plus, l'installation par le cable coute moins cher si on est déjà cablé et en plus on peut surfer et mater les chaines du cable.

J'espère que ça en aidera plus d'un.


----------



## archeos (21 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par djgege:
*J'aimerais apporter quelques précisions:
1)Déjà techniquement le modem du cable se branche à l'ordi par le port ethernet alors que celui de adsl se branche sur un port USB.Ça peut paraitre anodin, selon les configs; ça peut être determinant.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a mon avis tu fais erreur, FT propose des modems usb ou Ethernet ( plusieurs modèles au choix pour chaque connexion, selon macadsl) et Liberty surf proposera un modem Ethernet et USB ( les pilotes mac ne sont pas encore écrits)

------------------
ibn mac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2001)

J'étais jusqu'à peu sur Paris avec le Cable. Ce que j'appréciais surtout avec le cable, c'est que je pouvais casiement surfer à partir d'un CD-Rom booté, cette configuration ne nécessitant aucun ad-on (pas d'extension ni de driver à installer).
Je suis maintenant sur Montrouge : à 150 mètres de la Porte d'Orléans, on ne peut pas avoir le Cable... J'ai donc pris l'ADSL avec un pack Wanadoo XTense Ethernet (j'insite car si on veut utiliser Mac OS X, il vaut mieux avoir une configuration Ethernet plutôt que USB car les drivers de modem USB nécessaires n'existent pas encore pour OS X) et j'en suis satisfait.
Le seul truc qui me gène est de devoir lancer la connexion à la main avec une application depuis Mac OS 9.1 car le protocole utilisé (PPOE) n'est pas reconnu sous cette version d'OS (il l'est sous OS X) et des extensions sont donc à installer (beurk!).

Mathieu

------------------
Mathieu, 
http://www.bellet.com , 
mathieu@bellet.com


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2001)

moi j'ai l'ADSl (et pas le choix) sous 9.1 avec un modem Alcatel USB le tout à 300F/mois et modem à 1000Frs
ça tourne bien sauf quand FT fait des  interventions sur le réseau (2 à 4 heures)
le débit est bon (IE indique des débits en téléchargement à 70Ko/s et parfois des pics plus rapides, avant il me fallait iCab pour atteindre 10Ko/s)


----------

